# Meet up



## tinkerbell (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey there!I currently live in London but am moving to Melbourne in April.I wondered if anyone in a similar situation or Aussies from Melbourne in London ATM would agree to discuss about basics to know before leaving!

X


----------

